# Windows 7 "Either there is no default mail client or the current mail client..."



## LarryFlowers

I have had a couple of inquiries about this one. This fix seems to work.

1. Back up your Registry FIRST!

2. You are going to locate and delete the following entry...

a. for 32 bit Windows 7: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\Mail\Microsoft Outlook

b. for 64 bit Windows 7: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Clients\Mail\Microsoft Outlook

3. Close the registry editor

4. Open Outlook, go to the help menu and select “Office Diagnostics”. Let that run and after which all your problems should be solved. It may not report that it has found any problems but it apparently does the trick.


----------



## naijai

I think i am really blind but i can't find the help menu 
The only thing i see similarto the help menu is the button at the top far right and that only pulls up an online link to office online


----------



## Drew2k

naijai said:


> I think i am really blind but i can't find the help menu
> The only thing i see similarto the help menu is the button at the top far right and that only pulls up an online link to office online


Is your menu bar visible? I have it near the right of my menu bar in Outlook 2007 - see attachment.


----------



## naijai

i have outlook 2010 technical preview which for some unknown reason has the ribbon menu from word 2007


----------



## LarryFlowers

naijai said:


> i have outlook 2010 technical preview which for some unknown reason has the ribbon menu from word 2007


You have just run into one of those head slapping moments that happen when you get out on the far, far edge of the software envelope.

The Office 2010 Technical Preview, which remember isn't even a "beta" yet, does not contain the diagnose and repair function. The only thing you might try is to make sure everything is backed up and use the tool available on the Microsoft Connect site to completely cleanse your system of the Technical Preview and the reinstall it to see if tat will correct the problem by rewriting the registry entry.

Outlook 2007's failure to utilize the new Office 2007 ribbon menu system was a matter of expediency at the time. Outlook 2010 will correct this by bringing itself in line with the rest of the Office ribbon menu system. You'll get used to it. It will actually grow on you.


----------



## naijai

Hopefully with the release of the Office 2010 this might provide a fix for this. I'll install and provide and update to it tonite or tomorrow


----------

